# Registration



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

I am looking into buying some goats from a neighbor and was wondering what the requirements are to register a goat through AGS? onder:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

For most registrations the goats sire and dam, or at least one of them, would need to be registered and then the breeder could provide you registration paperwork for the kids if they are eligible.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Both parents already registered to AGS.


----------

